# non responsive to synthroid



## vic27 (Dec 20, 2009)

Diagnosed 20 years ago and started taking synthroid. Still had fatique and weight problems, but could manage. Now I have horrible joint pain, fatique, dry, inflammed patches on scalp. My thyroid tests come back within healthy range, but I feel horrible. Anyone else have this? Are there other tests/medications that can help treatment.
Thanks,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vic27 said:


> Diagnosed 20 years ago and started taking synthroid. Still had fatique and weight problems, but could manage. Now I have horrible joint pain, fatique, dry, inflammed patches on scalp. My thyroid tests come back within healthy range, but I feel horrible. Anyone else have this? Are there other tests/medications that can help treatment.
> Thanks,


What thyroid tests are being done? If you could post the results and the ranges here we may be able to help. We need ranges. Labs do not use the same ranges.

It sounds like you are not converting any more. For that reason, it would be in your best interest to have the FREE T3 and FREE T4 run. The "frees" are the unbound hormone which is available for cellular uptake unlike the Totals (T4 and T3) which leaves one wondering how much is bound and how much is unbound not to mention Rt3 and Rt4 (reverse.)


----------



## Hashihope (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi,

I agree with Andros. Have you considered asking your doctor to try a natural dessicated thyroid supplement like Naturethroid or Westhroid? They have other components to the thyroid gland that you may not be getting and which can help with sluggishness, etc. You might need to find a natural doctor or alternative medical doctor for this however. It is really worth it though. When I switched about 7 years ago, my WHOLE life changed. I had energy for the first time in years and I was previously on Synthroid and I remember saying EVERY day at that time "I just don't feel good" - it was a broken record. Now those days are the exception, not the norm! Good luck! Mo


----------

